# E10 fuel



## Ktt36 (Jun 22, 2021)

Hi all hoping you can help .as the unleaded petrol is being changed in September 21 does anyone know if a 1993 E36 318is will run on the E10 unleaded or will I have to use super unleaded as the government site said all Bmw will run on it but others say super has to be used. Any info would be helpful on this subject cheers


----------



## itsnmorris (Jun 21, 2021)

From what I've read all BMWs after 1986 are fine with E10, but I am no expert, interested to know more too.


----------



## Ktt36 (Jun 22, 2021)

I rang Bmw uk mine's a 1993 E36 they said not to run it on the E10 (.they looked into it for me ).so if you 've an older car I check it out first .or maybe find a additive to compensate the fuel change to be on the safe side


----------



## Ktt36 (Jun 22, 2021)

itsnmorris said:


> From what I've read all BMWs after 1986 are fine with E10, but I am no expert, interested to know more too.


Thanks.. rang Bmw uk they said super unleaded to be used only


----------

